# Carte SD qui ne monte pas



## m.el (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je rencontre un problème avec mon lecteur carte SD interne de mon macbook pro ( Mas OS X 10.6.8)


Aujourd'hui impossible de lire mes cartes SD qu'il a toujours lu sans difficulté jusqu'à maintenant, j'ai effectué les mises à jour des logiciels entre temps est ce que ça peut venir de là ? 

Lorsque j'insère la carte SD rien ne se passe : 
- L'icône n'apparait pas sur le bureau,
-Iphoto qui se lance automatiquement en temps normal quand j'insère une carte ne se lance pas,
-La carte n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque. 


Je précise que lorsque je connecte mon appareil photo avec le câble USB je peux télécharger sur le mac les photos qui sont sur la carte SD, j'imagine donc que ça ne vient pas des cartes.

J'ai testé plusieurs manipulations mais qui ont été infructueuses : 
( les carte ne sont pas en position "lock", verrouillé )
-formatage de la carte SD sur l'appareil photo 
-éteindre/rallumer le mac
-nettoyer en soufflant de l'air dans le lecteur carte 
-reinitialisation PRAM/ NVRAM/ SMC


Comment savoir si mon lecteur carte est HS ?  ou si le problème vient d'ailleurs ? 

Je précise que mon macbook pro a moins d'un an et demi. :mouais:

Merci d'avance pour vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (28 Février 2012)

je suis dans le même cas que toi mon lecteur sd ne li plus les carte sd ... â
Pas mal de gens on des souci de lecteur ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

En principe, il faut formater les cartes SD dans son APN


----------



## m.el (28 Février 2012)

Ce soir comme par magie alors que mon lecteur sd a refusé de lire mes cartes toutes la journée, il me dit périphérique mal éjecté ( alors que la carte est restée dedans) je la retire, je la remets et la ça marche... des fois faut pas chercher à comprendre...


----------

